# Heading to CA for thanksgiving!



## Ronni (Nov 18, 2021)

Actually we’re heading there so that my son Corey can get Ron to help him work on some issues with his house that have surfaced in the past year since he spent a small fortune having it completely renovated. He added about 1500 square feet and a gorgeous pool! He really needs Ron’s expertise and I think I’m just along because I’m the wife and the Mom and no one wants to offend me!  

Just kidding lol. (Mostly anyway! ) we leave next Tuesday and will be there through the 3rd December. We will also be ther for my sweet granddaughter Josie’s birthday so we’ll celebrate that too. I think we’re going to Disneyland for the birthday celebration because that’s what’s Josie wants to do.

We will wrap up with a couple days in Solvang? Any off you heard of it?   For those who haven’t it’s a city in southern California's Santa Ynez Valley. It's known for its Danish-style architecture and many wineries. The Elverhøj Museum of History & Art explores the city's Danish heritage through personal stories and photographs. The Solvang Vintage Motorcycle Museum exhibits dozens of classic American, Japanese and European motorbikes. The Old Mission Santa Inés is an early-1800s Franciscan church.

It’s stunning and though it’s a tourist attraction it doesn’t feel commercial at all though it’s been 40 years since I’ve been so that may have changed.  Ron never has!  Gonna be a busy, fun trip!


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 18, 2021)

Solvang's fun.  Lots of little shops to see.
Altho it's been years since I've been there.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 18, 2021)

Do not forget to leave some money at the Chumash Casino.


----------



## win231 (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm about 80 miles from Solvang.  I've only been there once.  I think it's famous for "Pea Soup Andersen's."


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 19, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Actually we’re heading there so that my son Corey can get Ron to help him work on some issues with his house that have surfaced in the past year since he spent a small fortune having it completely renovated. He added about 1500 square feet and a gorgeous pool! He really needs Ron’s expertise and I think I’m just along because I’m the wife and the Mom and no one wants to offend me!
> 
> Just kidding lol. (Mostly anyway! ) we leave next Tuesday and will be there through the 3rd December. We will also be ther for my sweet granddaughter Josie’s birthday so we’ll celebrate that too. I think we’re going to Disneyland for the birthday celebration because that’s what’s Josie wants to do.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun, @Ronni    Safe travels!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 19, 2021)

I've been to Solvang.  Be sure to visit the Christmas store.  The whole town is charming!  Enjoy!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2021)

Have a great time and be safe.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 20, 2021)

I haven`t been to Solvang since I was 16-and don`t remember much beyond Pea Soup Andersen`s lol. Now I`m asking myself why we never stopped on our many drives down to Disneyland? Guess the kids wouldn`t let us lol.

We are heading to California for Thanksgiving too-although I just drove down there and back by myself last weekend. Had to pick up my dog. So now she gets to make another 10 hour trip back down there,poor girl. We had planned on just staying home for Thanksgiving,but I talked to my brother on the phone yesterday and I need to go see him. His memory is failing fast-most likely because he has been very sick with a urinary blockage. I`m afraid if I don`t go see him now,he won`t remember me when I do. He was having trouble remembering that my niece is his daughter and he lives with her now. Couldn`t remember her husband`s name and he is with him all day,every day. So off to California we go.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2021)

Ronni said:


> Actually we’re heading there so that my son Corey can get Ron to help him work on some issues with his house that have surfaced in the past year since he spent a small fortune having it completely renovated. He added about 1500 square feet and a gorgeous pool! He really needs Ron’s expertise and I think I’m just along because I’m the wife and the Mom and no one wants to offend me!
> 
> Just kidding lol. (Mostly anyway! ) we leave next Tuesday and will be there through the 3rd December. We will also be ther for my sweet granddaughter Josie’s birthday so we’ll celebrate that too. I think we’re going to Disneyland for the birthday celebration because that’s what’s Josie wants to do.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip Ronni, sounds like fun!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

I am glad you can enjoy a break , @Ronni   Enjoy it!

I hope your trip and visit go as well as possible, @Mrs. Robinson
That is very difficult and sad, but it's very good that you are able to go there, and soon.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm about 80 miles from Solvang.  I've only been there once.  I think it's famous for "Pea Soup Andersen's."


Anderson's Pea Soup is in Buellton, and the soup is the worst in the world. It is all hype.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 22, 2021)

Have a great time and a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanksgiving trip prep. 

Question: Why is Ron’s suitcase so much more empty than mine. 

Answer: Because I overpack and he underpacks! 

I always take twice as much stuff as I need and don’t use but half of it. He always takes less, but then needs laundry done halfway through our trip.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 5, 2021)

We’re home!  It was a wonderful trip, but man!! It sure is nice to be back.

I always take lots of pictures, but taking a picture of all the grands together on their stairs has become a tradition every time I'm there.


----------

